# George is off to the vets today :(



## Kammie (Apr 4, 2009)

The last couple of days his litter habits have gone downhill. He used to be so good with using his litter tray but the last couple of days he's peeing all over the kitchen floor but he's also sitting in it rather than moving. I've had to keep him and Ember shut in the kitchen to stop George peeing on the carpets. Looking at his bum he's all wet and smelly from the wee and his fur is starting to matt. His wee looks quite watery compared to the normal creamy wee he does as well.

His eating habits haven't changed, he still dives on his food and hay like he's starved (even sat by my feet begging when I made Jacks lunch). He's drinking like normal and poo's are normal. He's sitting more hunched in a corner though so he's definately got something going on and feeling uncomfortable. 

For now he's had a little bit of metacam just to make him more comfortable till we go to the vets. 

I'm hoping its not the dreaded EC, though he has no other signs of it.


----------



## Lopside (Mar 20, 2012)

Poor George, so many things it could be, as simple as an infection or like you say EC, or renal probs or even sludge. Might be worth trying to get a sample of his urine to take with you? Hope it isn't EC, i lost a young doe to renal failure caused by EC in January, still makes me sad to think about her now. Flipping useless vets messed around for two months before i took her somewhere else that got an answer in a couple of days. Sadly too late for Flo tho


----------



## Kammie (Apr 4, 2009)

Vet done an ultrasound scan on him and said his bladder is very sludgy with possibly a stone. They're having him in for the day tomorrow to investigate with the possibility of him being opened up to get the stone(s) out.


----------



## Lopside (Mar 20, 2012)

it sounded like that when you said his urine had changed, almost like the sludge was filtering the urine, poor george must have got tummy ache. Hopefully if they can clear the blockage he will be ok. Paws crossed for him tomorrow x


----------



## Kammie (Apr 4, 2009)

Just dropped George off but I'm really anxious about leaving him there today. Its the first time I've dealt with the possibility of bladder stones and him having an invasive op to get it out if need be.


----------



## Lopside (Mar 20, 2012)

Keep strong, you are doing the best for him.


----------



## Kammie (Apr 4, 2009)

Just spoke to the receptionist to see how he is. He's fine and can be picked up after 3 but the vet wants to speak to me about him, he was out for lunch when I phoned so need to catch him when I pick George up.


----------



## Hel_79 (Jun 14, 2011)

Hope all OK. He's lucky you're so in tune with his behaviour and health and noticed this so quickly.


----------



## Sam1309 (May 18, 2010)

hope all is ok


----------



## metame (Sep 25, 2009)

i hope everything went ok


----------



## Kammie (Apr 4, 2009)

I am going to murder the little git!!! 

When I picked him up and spoke to the vet it turned out no op was needed. He done another ultrasound with him sedated before opening him up to find his bladder was nice and black as it should be not completely white like it was yesterday. There was no stones, no sludge, no lumps or anything wrong with him. The vet thinks that he'd managed to pass the sludge himself after having his tummy poked and prodded yesterday when the vet felt him. Unfortunately I didn't think to inspect the litter tray this morning, once I'd dropped them at the vets I gave the kichen floor and litter tray a good scrub with bleach whlst they weren't around. The vet wants to see him again in a week just to check him though and he has a week of antibiotics just to be safe. 

So I have a completely healthy rabbit who didn't need an op and a nice vet bill to pay, thank god I have a vet so caring he only charged me the consult price for yesterday and nothing for today.


----------



## metame (Sep 25, 2009)

thats so nice of the vet!
sounds like we have the same one.

So glad George is ok!


----------



## Kammie (Apr 4, 2009)

metame said:


> thats so nice of the vet!
> sounds like we have the same one.
> 
> So glad George is ok!


He said if he'd needed the op it would have cost almost £140!!

You never know we may have the same vet, depends where you are.

I'm glad George is ok but he gave me such a worry today.


----------



## Hel_79 (Jun 14, 2011)

Haha, he's still keeping you on your toes, the little so-and-so!


----------



## emzybabe (Jun 30, 2009)

well done for noticing Kammie I'm sure most wouldnt have. glad hes ok does he have a bald tummy now?


----------



## Kammie (Apr 4, 2009)

emzybabe said:


> well done for noticing Kammie I'm sure most wouldnt have. glad hes ok does he have a bald tummy now?


Yep poor boy.


----------



## Lopside (Mar 20, 2012)

Wow George that must have been one heck of a stinging wee! Lol. Glad nothing invasive is needed. Out of interest are you going to try him on a low calcium Diet now?


----------



## Kammie (Apr 4, 2009)

Lopside said:


> Wow George that must have been one heck of a stinging wee! Lol. Glad nothing invasive is needed. Out of interest are you going to try him on a low calcium Diet now?


We're going back to the vets on Tuesday for another scan to see what he looks like again on his normal diet. If theres any sign of sludge we'll try a low calcium diet.


----------



## Lopside (Mar 20, 2012)

I think you should feed him gruel for a week for making you suffer!


----------



## Kammie (Apr 4, 2009)

Lopside said:


> I think you should feed him gruel for a week for making you suffer!


Don't tempt me! I honestly could have strangled him for the worry he put me through.


----------



## jemma_79 (Nov 1, 2009)

Hope George is much better now


----------



## Sam1309 (May 18, 2010)

how is he doing?


----------

